# coralife vs giesemann



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I ordered a giesemann T5 HO 24" from a LFS and he said that it was out so he ordered me a 24" corallife midday bulb instead. How much different are the two bulbs? I'm a little frustrated that he never told me that they were out of stock, but he is a salt water fish store and went and ordered a single fresh water bulb w/o charging shipping, so I don't know what to do. Please help me!
Thanks,
Scouter


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, first of all the Coralife isn't an HO bulb so the difference in wattage is about half. Also, the coloration isn't nearly as nice. 

Even though he tried to do a nice thing he also didn't listen to you. I wouldn't feel obligated to purchase the bulb. I'd ask for the correct one and politely communication my displeasure in not being informed of the change.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Giesemann bulbs are 5000k, to my knowlege coralife doesnt make bulbs in this color. Giesemann bulbs are way better.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

bgzbgz said:


> Giesemann bulbs are 5000k, to my knowlege coralife doesnt make bulbs in this color. Giesemann bulbs are way better.


Actually the Middays are 6,000k


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks guys, I was afraid of that. I'm not going to buy it-I am a little upset that he didn't bother to call me(he had my cell number). Unfortunately I doubt he'll want to order another for me, so I guess I'm going to have to get them online. 
Scouter


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

so on a related note, does anyone know where I can get these bulbs online or in Seattle? The best I can find is 17.00 for midday 24" T5 HO with 10.80 shipping. Is there any better? Thanks
Scouter


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> Actually the Middays are 6,000k


Yes I meant 6000k sorry.



Scouter said:


> so on a related note, does anyone know where I can get these bulbs online or in Seattle? The best I can find is 17.00 for midday 24" T5 HO with 10.80 shipping. Is there any better? Thanks
> Scouter


I just ordered from here they are pretty good. Packaged my bulbs extremly well and the shipping was 8$ for 6 tubes.
http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_39_130


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

www.reefgeek.com


----------

